# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Insumos y Materiales  Postes de pino radiata tratados con cca chile.

## laobraperu

*ESTIMADOS CLIETES AGRO PRODUCTORES.* Les saluda. *La Obra Perú SAC*  filial de *Inversiones la Obra S.A.* Chile. Empresa elaboradora de Postes de Pino Radita tratados con CCA (Cobre Cobre Arsénico)   Hemos cumplido un año en la región de Piura entregando más de 90 mil Centrales - Cabezales y Esquineros de Pino tratados con sales CCA.   Los  invitamos  a hacernos llegar sus consultas e inquietudes.  Atte. *Javier Figueroa.* Gerente comercial. ventalaobra@gmail.com
Celular. 73-968909171   Temas similares: Venta de Hogos de Pino Deshidratados Comestibles (Suillus Luteus, Boletus Luteus) Ahoyadora hoyadora nueva para sembrar arboles , reforestacion , jatropha , poner postes , sembrios de distintas plantas Postes de pino radiata tratados con cca chile. Senasa establece requisitos fitosanitarios a importación de semillas de pino de Brasil Pobladores chalacos siembran 350 plantones de pino en ex fundo Oquendo

----------

